# Metal stud framing clincher v/s screws



## CEF (Oct 4, 2005)

I have used screws to build metal frames for commercial walls... I found an old air punch and clinch tool on eBay and found it to work ok..... I think this will be faster - are there any engineering issues with the strength of this method.... why has this tool not took off with the contractors?


----------



## mtnframer (Jul 22, 2005)

I have had a crimping tool since i was an apprentice,the punch
is shaped like a pie wedge,works great on 20 or 25 gauge. I dont
use it much anymore,due to the fact that we have to screw the hell
out of everything in cali.I use it if we are out of pointer framing screws
and we are working w/ tin can)25 gauge.Then i punch the stud and stick a
self tapper in the punched hole.
steve


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

In my experience, screws are required for exterior walls or interior bearing walls. I have never seen the crimping tool used.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

From my point of view (electrician), I'd rather not see clinched studs. I can knock them out of clinch during the normal course of my work if I'm not careful, which is a pain in the arse. I've only seen clinched studs on interior non-bearing partitions. It seems the clinch holds "good enough" until the rock is installed. I don't know if it saves that much time, really. The everyday steel stud framers can zip those little screws in pretty quick.


----------



## ConcreteGuy (Jun 10, 2005)

http://www.usg.com/


----------



## Zendik (Sep 18, 2005)

> I found an old air punch and clinch tool on eBay


Keywords:Old
Not gonna meet any building codes around here, maybe forty years ago but not now.


----------

